

Ask HN: Where do hardware engineers hang out online? - throwavay452

This is a great place to talk with software developers, is there any equivalent online site for hardware engineers?
======
canistr
Adafruit, Make Magazine, and Hackaday are some of the hardware hacker hubs.

~~~
throwavay452
Thanks! I am checking these sites now:

<http://www.adafruit.com/blog>

<http://www.facebook.com/makemagazine>

<http://www.flickr.com/groups/hack-a-day/>

------
Corvus
<http://electronics.stackexchange.com/>

------
bsinger
<http://www.electronics-lab.com/blog/>

------
jjxt
edaboard

